#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  GPSA Engineering Data Book

## Mohamed

*GPSA Engineering Data Book

*


*GPA GPSA Data Book - FPS
GPSA Engineering Data Book - ENGLISH Units
Edition: 11th
Gas Processors Association / 01-Jan-2004*

The GPSA Engineering Data Book was first published in 1935 as a booklet containing much advertising and little technical information. In subsequent editions, technical data expanded and the Data Book gradually became the design and operating "bible" for the gas processing and related industries. Approximately 260,000 copies of this authoritative publication have been distributed by GPSA. The book has been compiled by a joint editorial committee composed of technical specialists from both GPSA and GPA. This committee known as the GPSA Editorial Review Board continually reviews and revises the manual. Periodic revisions are issued to holders of record to keep the manual up to date with technology and industry practice.

The Gas Processors Supplier Association (GPSA) was formed in 1928 as the Natural Gasoline Supply Men?s Association (NGSMA). Its principal purpose was a service organization to the parent Natural Gasoline Association of America (NGAA). Both organizations underwent name changes in subsequent years in response to changing industry conditions. In 1961, the organizations became known as the Natural Gas Processors Association (NGPA) and the Natural Gas Processors Suppliers Association (NGPSA). In 1974 the names changed to Gas Processors Association (GPA) and the Gas Processors Suppliers Association (GPSA). Users of the Data Book will note numerous references throughout the book may refer to publications of these organizations by the names in effect at the time of publication 
* Download :



* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


See More: GPSA Engineering Data Book

----------


## mando_1100

Thank You

----------


## ktsakonas

Thank You

----------


## cts

Thank You

----------


## Calin Cristian

Thank You

----------


## hassan whab

Thank You

----------


## jollyjegan

Thank You

----------


## jprocess

Thank You

----------


## jprocess

Dear All,
I sent Thank you messeage and received megaupload link but could not download the e-book and encounter the following message:
    "
 (Iran)    .             Megaupload   -     ʡ  !     Megaupload         .      Megaupload"
What does it mean

----------


## kunal_5683

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## hassan fakhr

Thank You

----------


## hi1beauty5

Thank You

See More: GPSA Engineering Data Book

----------


## aliali

aaah Great

----------


## shebel

Thank You

----------


## pR15w4nT0

Thank You

----------


## denweb

Thank You

----------


## sumit_alok

Thank You

----------


## Mohamed

> Dear All,
> I sent Thank you messeage and received megaupload link but could not download the e-book and encounter the following message:
>     "
>  (Iran)    .             Megaupload   -     ʡ  !     Megaupload         .      Megaupload"
> What does it mean



tray to download  in other time

----------


## Faisal

Thank You

----------


## bohorqueza13

Thank You

----------


## hhooman

Thank You

----------


## hassan fakhr

Thank You

----------


## garavind148

Thank You

----------


## nugie.programe

Thank You

See More: GPSA Engineering Data Book

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## garavind148

thank u

----------


## garavind148

Thank You

----------


## flare

Thank You

----------


## muslimonline7

Thank You

----------


## swami_rajan16

Thank You

----------


## ceLebi

Thank you

----------


## gulma

Thank You

----------


## aisnop

Thank you very much for the post

----------


## pmadhu

Thank You

----------


## garimidisunilkumar

Thank You

----------


## panadol

Thank You

See More: GPSA Engineering Data Book

----------


## ikkal

Thank You

----------


## hassan fakhr

thank u

----------


## hassan fakhr

Thank You

----------


## engrfaisal

Thank You

----------


## johnbender3581

Thank You

----------


## goose

Thank You

----------


## javan

Thank You

----------


## joshi_manan01

Thank You

----------


## davidbach

Thanksssssssssss

----------


## ahsan

Thank You

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## Nasir

Thank You

See More: GPSA Engineering Data Book

----------


## casanova

Thank You

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## whitepink

Thank You

----------


## ravi

thank you

----------


## sathish_che

Thank You

----------


## engineer-1

Thank You

----------


## asimumer

please upload the file again......................
asimumer@gmail.com

----------


## bajwa75

Thanks for good posting, is it possible on Raphidshare?

----------


## dixistant

Thank You

----------


## azeezy

> Thanks for good posting, is it possible on Raphidshare?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sofean

Thank You

----------


## larofa79

Thank You

See More: GPSA Engineering Data Book

----------


## larofa79

Thank You

----------


## youcef

thank you

----------


## uetian98

Thanks for sharing this wonderful information with us.
*But* just one slight correction " *The attached link is for the 11th Edition not the 12th*".
meanwhile enjy the download.

----------


## nskvc

Thank You

----------


## maijova

Hi, im from venezuela. im eng. mechanics, i do a design of a sepatarator or scrubber of gas and liquid, i want to find a the form of design the vanes or internals of this equipment, where i can find this information

----------


## Nurudeen Abdulazeez

Thanks

----------


## aboulfazl

Thank you

----------


## sharmeen

thank you

----------


## vkanagu

> *GPSA Engineering Data Book
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *GPA GPSA Data Book - FPS
> GPSA Engineering Data Book - ENGLISH Units
> Edition: 12th
> Gas Processors Association / 01-Jan-2004*
> ...



thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## zubair1950

thanks

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you

See More: GPSA Engineering Data Book

----------


## tolis-gef

Thanks friend  :Wink:

----------


## nskvc

Thank you so much

----------


## uetian98

Please upload the 12th edition ...
this is 11th edition.

----------


## lulliri

Thank you sir administrator...... very good ebook......

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## aadamx

Thank you

----------


## JANAKI

i NEED GPSA HAND BOOK VOLUME 2.aNYBODY CAN HELP ME.

janaki

----------


## Luiz Campagnac

thans

----------


## chemnguyents

many thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks Mohamed

You have always been a great source of knowledge and wisdom for all members.

----------


## bob

Thank you!

----------


## srl

Please Up Load in ifile.it


Thanks
Best Regards


SRLSee More: GPSA Engineering Data Book

----------


## Jane0185

thank you.

----------


## sharfin

thank you

----------


## ingenierohernan

Muchas gracias.
Muy buen aporte !!

----------


## sambun

Thank Mohamed for interested handbook !

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## Manfenix

Muchas Gracias.
Muy buen aporte.
Saludos

----------


## vne

Register an dropbox account by clicking _http://db.tt/nlqHpY2z (including installing the dropbox application), then I'll share *GPSA 11th, SI version* to you.

More information on dropbox:

What is Dropbox?
"Your life's work, wherever you are."

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring all your photos, docs, and videos anywhere. This means that any file you save to your Dropbox will automatically save to all your computers, phones and even the Dropbox website.

Dropbox also makes it super easy to share with others, whether you're a student or professional, parent or grandparent. Even if you accidentally spill a latte on your laptop, have no fear! You can relax knowing that Dropbox always has you covered, and none of your stuff will ever be lost.

----------


## hoanghabk88

Oh great! Dropbox is so convenience. Tks for your book that you gave me vne. I'm seeking The SI version for years.

----------


## ammadkhan

I need GPSA 13th edition , can anyone please help me out?

----------


## vankatnana

many thanks

----------


## santoxi

Link dead...

----------

